# New falconry hawk, Brighid



## Jameswarner8907 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys! I know I haven't been active, but I wanted to post a few photos of the new red tail, Brighid. In the first photo, she is the bird in the blue hood, on the right.

I trapped her the third week of September, and she got going pretty quick after that. I was even presented an opportunity to take her out to kansas with several other Michigan falconers, and she took her first cottontail out there. Pulled fur on several Jack Rabbits, but they were just a smidgen too fast for her. 

I also would like to remind everyone that if you're relatively close to Jackson County, I'm more than willing to take people out when we hunt, in exchange for hunting spots, haha. I was disappointed with the numbers of game I put under my last hawk, and I'm really trying to get more under this one. She has chased squirrel nicely, and has taken rabbit, so spots for either, or leads to some spots would be greatly appreciated. Also, I didn't pursue much game before I became a falconer, so any tips or tricks in pursuit of small game would be helpful, and very appreciated.

Good luck with your season, everyone, and stay safe!


----------



## Jameswarner8907 (Feb 8, 2014)

A funny story:

My red tail took down an 8 point!

Kidding!

The other day, my falconry sponsor and I went out after squirrels, and we stumbled across this awesome 8 point in the woods. We both moved past it pretty quick in the hopes that the bird would ignore it, but she couldn't resist! She spent 15 minutes or so footing and jumping on, and pulling at this deer, before she finally gave up and followed along. She pulled out some seriously sweet ninja moves on it. Hey, at least she had control of it's head!! We wondered if Let-it-lay would cover us in that situation! haha. Would have made a great consolation prize as we didn't end up with any squirrels in the bag.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice pics! It's good to see people hunting with hawks. Though it's a shame if someone failed to recover that Buck.

True story:
The other day I saw a Coopers hawk taking on a Red tail right in front of the UMMC in A2. The Red tail took to a light post to get away, and the Coopers flew off. 

Good hunting!


----------



## Jameswarner8907 (Feb 8, 2014)

The buck was pretty fresh. I didn't follow the blood trail at all, but we (my sponsor and I) think that it was perhaps shot that morning. We were out at about 11 am, so it was possible.

Thanks for the story! Must have invaded the Coopers territory, and it took offense, like they seem to do to many things, haha.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Went out hunting with a falconer some years ago. Pretty cool being a "bird" dog for it and watching the bird as it flew from tree to tree keeping an eye on us to kick up something. 
Only roused up one squirrel which jumped out of the tree from about 50 feet up, hit the ground running and got away. Bird swooped but was way late, the squirrel wasn't interested in any meeting the bird had in mind.
Pretty cool when the bird returned to hand when we were done.
Way too much work to train and keep a bird for me though.


----------



## Jameswarner8907 (Feb 8, 2014)

For me, training and keeping the bird isn't my problem, it's finding the game that is! LOL! I have parrots, so bird related care is automatic. Still, it sounds like you had a great falconry experience.


----------

